# Safety



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Where can I find information about the legal mandatory laws regarding the following in our new office:
fire extinguishers, smoke detectors, floor pan, exit signs, pictograms, emergency procedures, etc.
What is mandatory according the cyprus law?
Yvonne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Where can I find information about the legal mandatory laws regarding the following in our new office:
> fire extinguishers, smoke detectors, floor pan, exit signs, pictograms, emergency procedures, etc.
> What is mandatory according the cyprus law?
> Yvonne


As far as safety is concerened Cyprus does not comply with EU laws on the whole.
As Cyprus is in the EU I would recommend that you comply with EU laws and then you are covered for all eventualities. Best thing is to get the information via your company in Holland and follow those guidelines.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ymg said:


> Where can I find information about the legal mandatory laws regarding the following in our new office:
> fire extinguishers, smoke detectors, floor pan, exit signs, pictograms, emergency procedures, etc.
> What is mandatory according the cyprus law?
> Yvonne


the ministry of labour website. but note that not all info is available in English and from what they told me not always latest information so it's best to call them.

What kind of business?


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok. Let me see what I can find out about it.
We are setting up our head office in Paphos. The administration of our projects will be based there. In what kind of business are you involved?




theresoon said:


> the ministry of labour website. but note that not all info is available in English and from what they told me not always latest information so it's best to call them.
> 
> What kind of business?


----------



## JasonandPaula (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi there, I have recently passed my city and guilds on health and safety with a Distinction. It covers most of those topics, so if I can help in any way let me know.

Jason


----------

